# Korean Cut



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey everyone. Roxy and I have been MIA for a little while due to my work schedule. Glad to be back! Anyways, Her hair is finally grown out enough to where she needs a grooming. I purchased a WAHL clipper set today and trimmed her feet. She seems pretty good with the clippers. I reallllllllly want to give her a Korean style cut like Toy had and like that cute little model Malt has. I was planning on just sort of winging it. Is there any instructional on Korean cuts anywhere? I've googled it a thousand different ways but I cant find a tutorial or anything. Is this a really hard hair cut to do for a first timer? I might chicken out anyways haha. I'm pretty nervous about it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's an instructional page from Sharon Pearson's website that Marjorie Martin diagrammed. Hope this helps. Maltese Dog and Puppy Short-Cut Of course, you can shorten or lengthen it to your liking.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I LOVE the Korean cut!
The _face_ might be tricky to get close, depending on how still your Malt will stand.
An idea:
You could have a groomer do it and you could ask him/her before you make the appointment if you can watch and learn?
I really want to see pics once your baby has that gorgeous cut!


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

Cosy- Thank you for the illustrations! They have me feeling more confident and they also answered several questions I had about how short to clip parts of the body.

Canada- I will be posting lots of pics. We may end up at the groomers to fix her if I really just mess her up terribly lol.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I cut my babies but I would be petrified to do a korean cut on one of them. I wish you luck~~~We want pictures, please!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love the #4 illustration,"be careful",must mean if it's a male.....
I lov ethe last piccie the best,she kinda reminds me of a modified cocker cut ,only w/o the long skirt.

I bet a cocker cut would look pretty too,I've been tempted to do it on Bitsy...


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

gah, messed up with pics...


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh! please try again! Would love to see pics


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

Ok, give it to me straight! What's to be said about my first grooming attempt? I'm not too thrilled with it... I think I liked her better with long hair!:smcry:Honestly I'm really glad she's too tiny to see into the mirror. Poor thing. Roxy was soooo good though, she didnt fight me a bit! She was just an angel about it. She was definitely much less scared about it than I was:new_shocked:. I'm still not sure if I'm going to call the mobile groomer or not. Idk what they would be able to really do anyways:confused1:. One good thing about this I have to say is that I was able to get most of her stained hair from when she was on the streets off. She's finally white and the new hair that was underneath is so soft. Still... I'm not sure what I think about the cut. I may end up returning my clipper kit and raising the flag on this one:yield:. K, enough stalling, pics... 


Here's when she first came off the streets. She was a bundle of matts and had to be completely shaved down.


















And here is earlier today after she had a bath with her long fluffy hair.


















Finally, here she is after I "groomed" her:embarrassed:
p.s. she's only squinty eyed in photos lol


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I think she looks adorable!! :wub: I think you'll like it a bit more when her ears grow out a bit.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! Roxy is an absolute doll. How cute is she ~ :wub: 
She looks fantastic. Good Job Girlfriend!! :chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's giving you the stink eye. She looks so cute.


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks so much for the positive feed back everyone! I'm still on the fence about it myself. I figure that for now I'll let it grow some then decide what to do about calling the groomers. I think I'm going to have a harder time with this because I'm generally never satisfied with anything I paint or sketch or photograph. This will be a toughie lol. We'll see though. For one, Roxy seems much happier being able to see!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

One of my favorite things about Bogie is that he won't get mad at me if I give him a funny haircut. It's taken about a year, but I'm finally feeling good about my results. Professional groomers and mess up a haircut, too. Just search the forum for the horror stories.

I think your first attempt is great! Stick with it, especially since your baby was so good for you.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

You did wonderful! Wow, that was your first try! 
You are also getting her used to the whole grooming process, 
so you should count that as a huge success! 
Keep at it!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I think she look like a cutie pie..Just want to pick her up and give her tons of hugs and kisses.:wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I think you did a great job. :aktion033: You are very brave! I think Roxy looks really cute with her new cut. She's a little doll.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, you did that yourself? I think it looks pretty darn good!!! If I could do what you just did....I'd save myself $200 every 5 weeks!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think she looked cute fluffy but i also think u did a great job on the cut ! i need to get me some clippers.. she is adorable.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow! You did a great job!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

aww that third picture after her haircut melts my heart:wub:


----------



## kissmyhorse (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you so much for the positive comments everyone, it really does make me feel better. For now, I think I'm going to keep my clippers and try again. I did enjoy that sort of bonding experience we had, and she really was just so good. I would rather her hair be a little longer but it will grow back lol. My goal, seems so far away now, would be for Roxy to look similar to Ava in her siggy pic! I will need a lot more practice before that happens though lol.


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

I missed this post, Miss Roxy is sure cute!! 
I posted a little while ago about the Korean cut, I was my first attempt at cutting my girls hair too. I put instructions of what I did in that post here is a link to it:: I know its a bit late now but for future reference:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-...wth-update-i-cut-her-hair-pics-post-15-a.html


----------

